# Dead Patches of Bermuda



## nymickey (Jun 1, 2018)

OK ... so I want to level my Bermuda and I've spent HOURS looking and reading on this website.

In addition, as you can see in the pics, I have some bare spots.

Do I ...

A.) use a Mantis tiller to loosen up the soil and then put down a piece of sod
B.) aerate and then put down some sod
C.) till and aerate and then put down some sod

Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## booneatl (May 19, 2017)

Looks like spring dead spot to me. Rake, water, and fertilize and it should fill in. You may also use a screwdrive and make sure their are not boulders buried underneath but bermuda will grow on concrete if you allow it.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

What type of Bermuda do you have. If you don't know then I would Not sod those patches. It will look funny and be mismatch in leaf size and color. 
If you don't know then as said above fertilize heavy, use a garden weasel to break up the dead matter and water a lot. It will grow in quickly.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

I have the same issue with my front. I have been applying ammonium sulfate at .5 lbs of N every 2 weeks and weekly doses of a fertilizer called ENC. I have also plugged a good portion of the dead areas. Slowly but surely it is filling in.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

None of the above. Apply fertlizer. Put down the tiller and back away slowly.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Just apply fert, water in, and let the bermuda do it's thing. Trust me, it'll fill in the bare spots with those two items. You might want to get those weeds in check to help out too. Read over the Bermuda Triangle and get some Celsius and Certainty. Those two herbicides will take out the majority of the weeds that you'll face.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Do you have a dog? It looks like pee burns also


----------



## booneatl (May 19, 2017)

Actually......the first picture looks like it could have been from a crime scene. Was their a body lying there for an extended period of time? :lol:


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

The pattern reminds me of fungus/bug damage. I would apply some grub control and invest in a proplugger to speed up the coverage.

Then water/fertilizer/mow frequently.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Whatever you decide, good luck with it. Welcome to TLF.


----------



## Austin (Apr 30, 2018)

Looks like fungus to me. All the grass around it looks to healthy, and Bermuda spreads like crazy.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

i would plug from your existing green areas.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Again with the tilling.......


----------

